# My Top Bar Hive



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

You are learning fast, nice!


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## RandyMM (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. A top bar hive is my next project.


----------



## jarodmorrison (Apr 29, 2011)

Looking good Robert!


----------



## rmaro (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Jarod how is your swarm doing? I have a something to share about my bars also..... I have read all these things on how wide to make your brood bars and your honey bars and so on.. well I was lazy and all my bars are the thickness of a 2x4 which is 1.5 inches. and the bees have hit the center every time. I did cut a grove in it about 1 and a half times the thickness of my blade and then ripped strips of wood that I glued into it. Hey and Jarod, come visit the chat room sometime.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd get rid of that floating little bit of comb on the one in the last picture. It will likely lead to increasingly crooked combs. The build-up looks great though!

Adam


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm with Adam. It looks great except for that little piece of comb on the last one. MAYBE they are starting to wander off, in which case you may need to take a better comb and put it at the end. One good comb leads to another and one bad comb leads to another.


----------



## rmaro (Feb 22, 2011)

hmmm.. guess they missed this....



rmaro said:


> Yes I trimmed this comb! lol


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

I saw that and assumed by "trimmed" you meant "removed" but it's not entirely obvious. Expect to "trim" more of that as they try to close up the gaps in the brood chamber.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

rmaro said:


> hmmm.. guess they missed this....


Yeah, sorry. I just didn't read it right. All's well then. Looks great.

Adam


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

I purposely stayed away from this one lol
and you still got the 

Please remove the Leaf comb LMAO

I was able to view your page today 

*Real Nice *
Tommyt


----------

